# Found this ad.. two females looking for home come summer 2012 in Virginia



## tabbytoo (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22155703

I was browsing..even though I shouldn't be  

Thought I'd share in case anyone knows of anyone who could maybe take these two or know someone who'd have room at that point?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

We don't allow the posting of listings from other sites. Unless these are your rats, there is no need to post links for the person adopting them out.


----------



## tabbytoo (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok..sorry.


----------

